# Changes to Salmon River without public comment - Your voice needs to be heard



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

We launched last year on August 17th with a group of 12. 3 of our 5 reserved camps were large camps (lower yellow pine, rabbit, and maxwell). We launch this year with 18 on Aug 12th. We send in camp requests tomorrow and are asking for 2 large camps. It will be interesting. I saw the changes this year and am worried but they have modified Aug 1st by going back to last years rules. It’s unfortunate that the group size between 11-20 get shafted.


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

I actually didn't realize how bad it has become for a group with 11-20 people. Of the 35 reserved camps, 21 are for groups larger than 21 people, 9 are for medium groups with over 10 people, and 4 are for groups under 10 people. I wish I could compare the reserved campsite lists over the years because I believe they have taken some that were medium sized camps and turned them into large camps (such as Motor). It would be tight to fit 30 people into that site at low flows. 

Below the South Fork Salmon River is the worst, with 8 of 10 reserved camps for large groups. At this point I think I'm a fan of all camps being assigned during the lottery period just like the Middle Fork. I'm gonna request the last few years of river use during the lottery period just to see what the average group size is for commercial and privates.

I do understand the need to provide larger camps for the larger groups but seams like a group between 11-20 is limited. They can't stay at a small camp and they aren't eligible for a large camp unless the large groups don't want. This year it sounds like you send in your request and they assign camps so you have no idea if a camp you didn't request is available or not.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

This is terrible, I just got off and they told me I could have only one large site,( we got Magpie) and I was like, but nearly all the best sites are large group, and nearly all reserved sites are large group. I learned from this trip that small groups are looked down upon greatly by many. Caught me off guard.


----------



## 50119 (Jan 17, 2016)

Brilliant, pack the camps to capacity during a pandemic and then stopping re-issuance of cancelled trips for the rest of the permit season to reduce potential covid spread and for a "better" wilderness experience.


----------



## kdodgebrown (Jun 13, 2012)

I agree... I often take trips just with my partner... Seeking solitude rather than a river dance party with 20+ people. But this doesn't mean I don't like a well-situated camp, a great hike, or hot springs, which, of course are often at the big sites. Big sites became big sites often by overuse due to popularity because they have special qualities. I like special. That said, I try to stay at small sites whenever possible, but I will stay at a big site if it's the only way to access something special. 
Maybe, every party should get an opportunity to pick one special camp regardless of camp size.


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

Just to give folks an update. Our group went from 18 to 13 people. They assigned our camps yesterday and 3 of our 4 reserved camps are large camps. Maybe it really affects groups <10 people or maybe July just has lots of larger groups than August. I've only done in July once and generally save this trip for August. I do understand why they don't assign some large reserved camps to the smaller groups. The smaller groups are traveling much slower and although a large reserved camp may be available the day the small group launches, a large group launching 2-3 days behind can catch them in the lower part of the river. That all being said I think I'm a fan of all camps assigned during the lottery season.


----------

